# Planted Tank Redone



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

So I finally picked a day when i wasnt too busy and took a trip to my LFS to buy some sand and a bunch of crypts to add to my planted 10g to fix it up. After taking all the gravel out, replacing the polyester/carbon in my box filter, and washing out a the tank a few times, i planted my plants. I added my amazon sword as a centerpiece, an anubias, the crypts in the front (since theyre small), and a few plants i havent IDed yet since i was sold them w.o names. Im still waiting to add some water sprite, java moss, and probably a few more crypts and 3 or 4 cories. I included a few pics of my tank. Ideas would be helpful if anyone has any!


Front








Side








A few of the plants









I was hoping someone could ID the front middle plants and the one on the far right since I have some of them in my larger tank and i'd like to have the names anyway. Thanks


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

well the one next to the anubias looks like what is commonly referred to as frill plant, dont know the scientific name on that one. The small green crypt looks like it could be a wenditii (sp).

One other thing, those two toned plants on the side look like they may be young aluminum plants (if so, non-aquatic), but I am not sure. Wait for Kristin, she can blow my ID's out of the water.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

My advice is this- Dont stock it with fish. Sand is really a PITA to clean. Not a day goes by that i dont wish i had gone gravel in my tanks.

Other than that- Yours looks great!


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks, but if i did happen to stock with a few cories, or use it as a breeder tank, i could throw in a few snails right?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Clerk said:


> well the one next to the anubias looks like what is commonly referred to as frill plant, dont know the scientific name on that one. The small green crypt looks like it could be a wenditii (sp).


I agree.  The Frill plant is a species of Myriophyllum. I'm not sure which species though. My guess would be aquaticum which is also known as Parrots Feather. I also think the small one to the right of the Myrio is a Green Crypt Wendtii.
The other stem plant to the right of the Crypt looks like a type of Bacopa to me. Can you get a closer picture so I could see the leaf shape?



Clerk said:


> One other thing, those two toned plants on the side look like they may be young aluminum plants (if so, non-aquatic), but I am not sure. Wait for Kristin, she can blow my ID's out of the water.


Unfortunately those plants are not aquatic. Its a plant called Dracaena that is a terrestrial plant. I had one sent in a shipment of plants I ordered online and knew it wasn't aquatic.....its now growing nicely in a pot. Its about a foot and a half tall now.  Here's a picture I found on google: http://www.odla.nu/artiklar/images/bilder/041012_dracena.jpg. I tried to find a better one, but couldn't. I'd definitely take that one out. Plant them in pots and they will get huge!

I think some cories and a few snails would be fine. I have some pond snails in my 3g Hastatus tank and they are fine on the sand.

Your tank is looking really nice!


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

i tried to get a few shots of the bacopa species plant, but they came out blurry in my 10g, so i snapped a pic of a larger one in my 30g, except that came out with flash -_-

worst photographer ever lol
but ill include both pics









somehow the jack snuck in 









REALLY blurry, sorry about that


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure, but it looks like Bacopa monneri (aka Moneywort).  Hopefully Damon will see the thread and give his input.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks for your help  much appreciated


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

And also, as the jack grows, it wil destroy your plants definately


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

yea im aware

however, he is definitely a cutie at the moment 

any other plants i could add to make it look better? im planning on getting some water sprite and a bit of java moss for touching up.


----------

